# Fortis Flieger Date crystal



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone knows if Flieger Date 40mm model has saphire crystal? My one week old watch has developed a lot of small scratches, which I think is scratched AR coating, but then there are 2 pretty deep scratches. That makes me think whether watch have saphire or mineral crystal.


----------



## watchernaut (Aug 4, 2009)

yes the current the fortis flieger model has saphire glass. therefore it should be really hard to make a scratch.

older fortis flieger had mineral glass. 

if you give us the reference number and the caseback number or a picture if the watch we can propbaly tell you more about it.


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

Model number on caseback is 595.10.46.1. I am confused whether it is surrent model, because of Fortis website says that model No. is 595.10.41 L 01.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

normunds said:


> Does anyone knows if Flieger Date 40mm model has saphire crystal? My one week old watch has developed a lot of small scratches, which I think is scratched AR coating, but then there are 2 pretty deep scratches. That makes me think whether watch have saphire or mineral crystal.





normunds said:


> Model number on caseback is 595.10.46.1. I am confused whether it is surrent model, because of Fortis website says that model No. is 595.10.41 L 01.


Fortis does use a different number on the case back than in the catalog, so both numbers are correct for the Flieger. 595.10.41L.01 is the catalog number and 595.10.46.1 is the current case back number.

Even 2 different case back numbers are known for the Flieger: 595.10.46 and 595.10.46.1. (Watches with only the 595.10.46 are older). The ending .1 in the newer number is a model revision code.

But, unfortunately the case back number 595.10.46.1 does not help for your question about the crystal. Because when the "factory upgrade" from mineral glass to sapphire was introduced about 2 years ago, Fortis did unfortunately not bother to upgrade the case back number with a new revision code as well. :-|

_Deep_ scratches are surely not in the AR coating, but the crystal itself, sorry.

Are you sure your watch does even have an outer AR coating?

Because there is no outer AR coating (that could be scratched) on the standard, factory installed, sapphire crystals of the newest versions of the 2 "small" Fortis pilot's watches (40 mm Pilot Pro and 40 mm Flieger). These watches do not come with the same double side coated crystals as the B-42 series.

The only double side coated sapphire crystal for these watches was available as (very) expensive "upgrade" or "accessory", as long as the factory standard crystal was mineral glass.


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks cnmark, very detailed answer. I have to say - more detailed than I got from Fortis, I quote:



> If the watch is already equipped with sapphire glass we don't know
> for sure.
> The seller should have seen this. It is always possible to change
> the glass.


Anyway, I think I will order saphire glass from factory and have it replaced. I do not baby my watches (I have too many extreme hobbies) therefore I go for saphire.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Is this auto flieger out of production? Nice looking watch. I guess the question then becomes whether to get a German Flieger for less money though.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

LH2 said:


> Is this auto flieger out of production? Nice looking watch. I guess the question then becomes whether to get a German Flieger for less money though.


It is a popular model still in production. (But that is an aftermarket strap in the photo above.) Don't let the list price fool you: it can be had new from an AD for 25-35% off. Contact cnmark (on this thread).


----------

